# How long does it take to register a property in my name after I have bought it?



## galway_blow_in (19 Apr 2016)

so i bought a residential property last october , been asking my solicitor for the title for months on end now and for one reason or another he keeps fobbing me off , so i rang the land registry today and the property is still registered to the previous owner who had the property seized by a receiver , a change in ownership is not even pending according to the land registry people

im wondering if i need to go to a different solicitor in order to look into this , could the solicitor mean to register the property under his own name ?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Apr 2016)

It's extremely unlikely that the solicitor is trying to register the property in his own name. Why would he do this? 

The Land Registry is very slow and it can take months to register a title. 

Write a formal letter to your solicitor asking for an explanation. 

If you do not get a reply within two weeks, write another letter giving him two weeks to respond or else you will report him to the Law Society.  You should get a prompt response.

Brendan


----------



## galway_blow_in (19 Apr 2016)

Brendan Burgess said:


> It's extremely unlikely that the solicitor is trying to register the property in his own name. Why would he do this?
> 
> The Land Registry is very slow and it can take months to register a title.
> 
> ...



thanks brendan


----------



## Jumpstartdublin (20 Apr 2016)

Think you are concerned without merit. Land registry matters are particularly slow, notwithstanding the downturn.


----------



## Bronte (20 Apr 2016)

What are the reasons the solictor gave you for the delay when he fobbed you off?


----------



## mf1 (20 Apr 2016)

I agree that you need to know what the reasons for non lodgement of paperwork are. 

From what you've posted, I suspect it is an issue with the Receiver and the discharge of the mortgage. But there is no reason why the solicitor should not tell you. 

"could the solicitor mean to register the property under his own name ?"

That is a very big leap! 

Follow Brendan's advice, keep it courteous but firm. If there is a problem, the Law Society will assist

mf


----------



## galway_blow_in (20 Apr 2016)

mf1 said:


> I agree that you need to know what the reasons for non lodgement of paperwork are.
> 
> From what you've posted, I suspect it is an issue with the Receiver and the discharge of the mortgage. But there is no reason why the solicitor should not tell you.
> 
> ...




well i hadnt planned to accuse the solicitor of trying to steal my property but there have been several high profile cases this past number of years where people had entrusted money to solicitors and having been ripped off so its not unheard of


----------



## galway_blow_in (20 Apr 2016)

Jumpstartdublin said:


> Think you are concerned without merit. Land registry matters are particularly slow, notwithstanding the downturn.



i bought a house in 2012 ( the one i live in now ) , it took less than three months to receive registered title , the people in the land registry yesterday told me there is not even anything pending on the BTL i bought


----------



## mathepac (20 Apr 2016)

I empathise @galway_blow_in. I paid a now former solicitor to do all the conveyancing work in relation to the house I now live in. I was charged for all the usual stuff including land registry work, which was never even started! Like most laymen I was oblivious until the Law Society appointed solicitor contacted me about the matter.

Follow The Leader!


----------



## galway_blow_in (20 Apr 2016)

mathepac said:


> I empathise @galway_blow_in. I paid a now former solicitor to do all the conveyancing work in relation to the house I now live in. I was charged for all the usual stuff including land registry work, which was never even started! Like most laymen I was oblivious until the Law Society appointed solicitor contacted me about the matter.
> 
> Follow The Leader!



what did the solicitor you employed try to pull ?


----------



## mathepac (20 Apr 2016)

He "borrowed" money from the client account and to try to repay it, he short-changed clients by billing for work and outlays he never did or paid.

Unbeknowst to me a family member complained him to the LS as the proceeds of a PI claim were not forthcoming 5 years after settlement. LS made good on this claim and then other "stuff" surfaced. It was confusing as the firm still had the name of the founder, the same as mine, the complaining family member and my grandfather, all of whom did business with them. 3 or 4 generations of my family did business there until it all went tits up. The last principal stole from representatives of two of those generations.


----------



## galway_blow_in (20 Apr 2016)

mathepac said:


> He "borrowed" money from the client account and to try to repay it, he short-changed clients by billing for work and outlays he never did or paid.
> 
> Unbeknowst to me a family member complained him to the LS as the proceeds of a PI claim were not forthcoming 5 years after settlement. LS made good on this claim and then other "stuff" surfaced. It was confusing as the firm still had the name of the founder, the same as mine, the complaining family member and my grandfather, all of whom did business with them. 3 or 4 generations of my family did business there until it all went tits up. The last principal stole from representatives of two of those generations.



well i spoke to revenue today and this solicitor did correctly file a stamp duty payment with revenue ( i had been emailed a stamp duty filing photo by solicitor  , no hard copy ) , i spoke to another solicitor today who is going to look into it for me , i dont trust this guy , ive asked him enough of times and a threat of reporting him to the law society is a declaration of war so il just get another solicitor to tidy things up , if the new guy discovers shady practice , a new solicitor will be required anyhow


----------



## Bronte (21 Apr 2016)

So you're going to pay two solicitors?  And it looks like the first guy is doing his job as he's done the stamping.  I'm still no clearer as to why you haven't been given a definitive answer on the delay with the land registry.  Did you physically call into your solicitor?


----------



## galway_blow_in (21 Apr 2016)

Bronte said:


> So you're going to pay two solicitors?  And it looks like the first guy is doing his job as he's done the stamping.  I'm still no clearer as to why you haven't been given a definitive answer on the delay with the land registry.  Did you physically call into your solicitor?



on one hand you say he is doing his job , you then go on to queston why i havent been given a definitive answer with regard the delay with registering title ( presumably by the guy you claim is doing a good job )

i spoke to the solicitor again today , he said its still with them , i asked did he not think it was taking a very long time , he said he didnt know 

i dont trust him , i will get another solicitor to ensure nothing underhanded is taking place


----------



## Bronte (21 Apr 2016)

But you will have to pay the second solicitor.  Where exactly did the solicitor say the paperwork was? Is it on his desk? I'd go mad with a response like that.


----------



## T McGibney (21 Apr 2016)

Rather than incur extra expense at this point I'd just sit on the solicitor for as long as it takes for him to do it. He's probably just snowed under.


----------



## galway_blow_in (21 Apr 2016)

T McGibney said:


> Rather than incur extra expense at this point I'd just sit on the solicitor for as long as it takes for him to do it. He's probably just snowed under.



when you cant trust someone , it doesnt matter what you demand of them or how much of a telling off you give them , its a waste of time , im done with him


----------



## galway_blow_in (31 May 2016)

got an email from solicitor today , showing that im now the registered owner of the apartment , something odd about the details are that im listed as residing at the address of the apartment , i dont know if its different for appartments or whether the solicitor accidently submitted my address as the address of the property itself ?


----------



## Ravima (31 May 2016)

You have now confirmed that you are the registered owner. Does your postal/residential address matter?


----------



## galway_blow_in (1 Jun 2016)

Ravima said:


> You have now confirmed that you are the registered owner. Does your postal/residential address matter?



you seem to think it does not yet we are often asked to confirm our actual address when inquiring about or trying to activate something


----------



## mf1 (1 Jun 2016)

Are you satisfied now that the solicitor is neither incompetent or untrustworthy? 

Would you like to amend the title of the thread?

And the address is just not an issue - you are still the owner, you do own it, if you need to prove you own it, you just produce the folio.

If you want to prove your address, which presumably is different  to the apartment address, you produce a utility bill or bank statement

mf


----------



## Ravima (1 Jun 2016)

I must say that you are being a bit presumptuous in your response. I simply asked a question.


----------



## galway_blow_in (1 Jun 2016)

mf1 said:


> Are you satisfied now that the solicitor is neither incompetent or untrustworthy?
> 
> Would you like to amend the title of the thread?
> 
> ...



no i dont think il make any adjustments to the thread title , i know a little more about the situation than you do , he is incompetent , i had to keep on his back to get anything done right  , there were other issues around the time of closing where he got details incorrect as regards balances outstanding etc , i was acutely aware of what was owed so was quick to notice his basic mathematical errors , those issues were easily dealt with however


----------



## Bronte (2 Jun 2016)

You actually haven't shown us he was incompetent though.  Plus the very fact it was a receiver property means it was no run of the mill purchase, those cases can be a mess and take time to sort out title.


----------



## galway_blow_in (2 Jun 2016)

Bronte said:


> You actually haven't shown us he was incompetent though.  Plus the very fact it was a receiver property means it was no run of the mill purchase, those cases can be a mess and take time to sort out title.



he had me paying four hundred euro more than i needed to at purchasing time due to an inability to do basic maths and memorise previous transaction details , luckily i was on the ball , anyway the case is closed now , close thread MOD team if you wish


----------



## facetious (2 Jun 2016)

I put the deposit down on my apartment in Mid August last year and got the keys early January. Receiver sale. I still haven't got the deeds.


----------



## galway_blow_in (5 Jun 2016)

facetious said:


> I put the deposit down on my apartment in Mid August last year and got the keys early January. Receiver sale. I still haven't got the deeds.



well that is a very long time , ive a sister who is a solicitor ( works for a firm who only deal with corporate clients so could not employ her ) and she was amazed at the performance of my own solicitor


----------



## Bronte (7 Jun 2016)

facetious said:


> I put the deposit down on my apartment in Mid August last year and got the keys early January. Receiver sale. I still haven't got the deeds.


Is there not a mortgage on it?


----------



## facetious (7 Jun 2016)

Bronte said:


> Is there not a mortgage on it?


No, cash buyer - under €100,000


----------

